# And A New Kitten Makes Four



## NRD (Mar 31, 2010)

Vowed I wouldn't, but I located another rescue Havana Brown mix and couldn't help myself. He was impounded in a high-kill shelter at two weeks as a stray, bottle fed, saved by a foster, now is with me as of Wednesday. He's about 16 weeks now. Hershey, my other Havana, is curious as all get-out about him, as he's closed off in his safe room but sticks his paws through. My other two--Blizzy, a bit put off--and Snowball, surprisingly, no reaction so far, though they clearly know the scent is all over me.

Only one decent pic so far, here it is:


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

aww- he's beautiful  I have two kittens right now (which is a lot seeing as I just started my first full-time job), but when I become a *millionaire* I will have a hard time resisting the kitties!!


----------



## Darkcat (May 27, 2010)

He's precious!


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

Go ahead. Don't worry about it. Make me jealous.Lucky you.


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

What a cutie! Look at that face!


----------



## NRD (Mar 31, 2010)

Thanks, everyone. He is just a joy, so happy, a purr machine, he loves wet food, uses his paws like Havanas do, jumps up on me all the time. He's so small! Weighs 2.9 pounds--I took him to the vet, who gave him a rabies shot. He's just four months old today. Today I let Hershey, my other Havana Brown mix, into the room to meet him in person. They got along great, lots of nosies and butt sniffs, though Hersh doesn't know quite what to make of him yet. I've powered up my digital camera to try to get some good pics on Sunday to share.


----------



## NRD (Mar 31, 2010)

Sorry to come back so late, but I finally got a couple more decent photos of Little Hersh. One makes my heart melt, why I got him, the other is a little "sniffing" by Hersh of Little Hersh, not the best quality, I know. By the way, I'm stymied in coming up with a "better" name for LIttle Hersh. I want something that is a play on chocolate and on the fact we had a power failure for the two days before I got him. I like chocolate Powerbars but can't figure out how to make that into a good kitty name, so suggestions are welcome.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

:heart Oh, my! I'm in love!


----------



## ardubs (Jul 21, 2010)

Oh my gosh.. that first picture makes me want to steal him! Those eyes! :heart

The only chocolate related names I can think of are Brownie, Kahlua, Cocoa, Ganache.. or there is Amaretto which fits in the brown category. I'll try to think of some more, but I bet others will have good suggestions, too!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

He's the cutest little chocolate *Nugget*!!!


----------



## whiteghost (Apr 24, 2005)

He's handsome, I have NEVER seen a cat that color before!! So neat!


----------



## NRD (Mar 31, 2010)

Thanks very much for the comments. I am in full heart melt myself, have to admit. 

I also appreciate the suggestions for names. I like many of them, including Kahlua, though it just doesn't fit him. I think Nugget is brilliant, captures his tiny chocolate size, I may use that interchangeably with Little Hersh for now.

And I couldn't resist posting two more pictures of him that I just took today:


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I could look at that little face all day.


----------



## MaloreyAnimal (Aug 28, 2008)

What a lovley kitty! I've actually never seen one that chocolate color!


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Loved the Big Hershey/ Little Hershey picture. You could name him Electric Brown and just call him Brownie.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

I hear you about the loss of power! Almost everyone I work with who live in Silver Spring lost their power for a couple days too. As a matter of fact, I have a friend in Silver Spring who took in a stray mama cat who promptly had 3 kittens in her basement, and she still needs a home for the third kitten. You don't know anyone who's in the market, do you?

Little Hersh is adorable! It sounds like you'll have a real party going on at your house. Congrats on the new addition.


----------



## NRD (Mar 31, 2010)

Little Hersh is blushing from all the compliments, though it's hard to see against the brown fur. I love all the great name suggestions, there are several good ones, and I went to the link DesnBaby provided, which also has a number of promising names--except for Manure, I don't think so, LOL! I like Cadbury, but too dignified for him. Electric Brown is clever--EB for short, maybe--but it's a mouthful and not quite mellifluous enough--but you all have my creative juices going, and that's what I needed, thanks!

By the way, Little Hersh gets along fabulously with Big Hersh and as of yesterday gets on pretty well with Blizzy, so he spent three hours out in the house last evening. Snowball will be the final and most formidable frontier!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

With the blackout theme, maybe *Charger*?


----------



## GeorgesMom (May 12, 2010)

Brownie Bite? or Brownie Byte LOL


----------



## NRD (Mar 31, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the name suggestions. For now, I can't stop calling him Little Hersh or Little One or Little Guy, though he's a real bundle of energy, so Electric Brownie is probably truest. I kind of like Fudgesicle or Fudge Power or Powerfudge, with Fudgy for short, though the latter sounds too much like Pudgy, which he definitely is not!


----------

